# I am a customer wanting to know how to do a round trip



## Floofy (Aug 22, 2020)

Is that possible? Or do I have to take two trips?


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

two ways

add a stop feature 
or 
when on the way to the first stop, change the destination in your app 

it is helpful to communicate with the driver and keep stop times to a minimum.


----------



## Floofy (Aug 22, 2020)

B - uberlyftdriver said:


> two ways
> 
> add a stop feature
> or
> ...


So it will let me enter my address as the start point and the end point, with my destination as a stop? It's a store. A very small one where there is never a line. In and out. I'd rather add a few dollars onto the tip than have two rides.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Floofy said:


> Is that possible? Or do I have to take two trips?


1. You can add multiple stops. The feature is in the app.

Uber you enter your destination and the below screen comes up. Then you tap the drop off location which will allow you to edit. Then you select the + to add multiple stops. Dumb app in my opinion.























Lyft you just select the + sign










2. Tip accordingly as the driver is being paid less than minimum wage to wait for you and could be doing another ride. Cash tips are better than a promise to tip in the app as that usually results in no tip.

**example: driver waits 10 minutes. The added amount to the driver payment is about $1.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Pax know that Uber drivers don't like long stops, or stops in general, and they often add them on the sly after the ride has started. At least in my experience.


----------



## Floofy (Aug 22, 2020)

#professoruber said:


> 1. You can add multiple stops. The feature is in the app.
> 
> Uber you enter your destination and the below screen comes up. Then you tap the drop off location which will allow you to edit. Then you select the + to add multiple stops. Dumb app in my opinion.
> 
> ...


I don't want to make multiple stops, but thank you for showing me how. I want to go to a store, and then back home. It will let me put home as my starting and ending place with the store as a stop?



Cvillegordo said:


> Pax know that Uber drivers don't like long stops, or stops in general, and they often add them on the sly after the ride has started. At least in my experience.


Ha. I wouldn't do that. I know y'all hate them. I tip accordingly. We don't start off knowing though. Putting a stop in the app gives us the impression that the driver is being compensated for it.

The only reason for me to tip in cash is to hopefully prevent the driver from being a dick about it.

That is a lot of trouble for me, though. I don't deal with cash. I always tip in the app. A 5 star rating does not reflect that?


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Floofy said:


> I don't want to make multiple stops, but thank you for showing me how. I want to go to a store, and then back home. It will let me put home as my starting and ending place with the store as a stop?
> 
> 
> Ha. I wouldn't do that. I know y'all hate them. I tip accordingly. We don't start off knowing though. Putting a stop in the app gives us the impression that the driver is being compensated for it.
> ...


Same thing. First stop is store. Second stop is back home. Click the + and add your home. It will make it a round trip. If you're going to a store to shop, two trips would be best or a decent cash tip. We typically only wait for 5 minutes.


----------



## Floofy (Aug 22, 2020)

#professoruber said:


> Same thing. First stop is store. Second stop is back home. Click the + and add your home. It will make it a round trip. If you're going to a store to shop, two trips would be best or a decent cash tip. We typically only wait for 5 minutes.


Oh ok thanks. This is a walk in, buy one item, and walk out thing. In a small store where there is never a line. That is why I don't want to do two trips.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

I suggest taking that trip with your driver using your app.
On the way to your destination offer the driver 20 bucks or so if they wait for you to drive you home.
This better for the driver


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

I just appreciate the fact that you asked, and was polite about it.....If anything depending on what store you are going to, ask your driver if you could get him something, bottle water, soda etc


----------



## Floofy (Aug 22, 2020)

Poopy54 said:


> I just appreciate the fact that you asked, and was polite about it.....If anything depending on what store you are going to, ask your driver if you could get him something, bottle water, soda etc


You're nice. I had NICE drivers at first. I couldn't find the place in the app to add stops. I would just say will you please stop at this 711 on the way? And they didn't make any sort of fuss. Once it was for beer and the guy carried it up I was like OMG, ok extra tip for you, guy.

Then they turn mean and growly 'I only get a dollar even when you put it in the app! You have three minutes, or I am leaving. I get paid more to leave than I do to stay' gr gr.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Did a trip yesterday on Uber with 2 stops. Once at a drug store for about 5 minutes, and then at another drug store, what you Americans call a dispensary, for about 5 minutes. She tipped me a joint in return. Nice pax too.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

I don't really mind stops, but I do expect to be compensated. A short store run like you are describing should be a $5 tip Ideally five dollars every five minutes. Savy riders know this after getting dumped at their first stop a few times. If it is going to be more than 5 minutes I drive and tell them to text me when ready. I will go put on as many miles as I can


----------



## Floofy (Aug 22, 2020)

ANT 7 said:


> Did a trip yesterday on Uber with 2 stops. Once at a drug store for about 5 minutes, and then at another drug store, what you Americans call a dispensary, for about 5 minutes. She tipped me a joint in return. Nice pax too.


LOL awesome tip!



Amos69 said:


> I don't really mind stops, but I do expect to be compensated. A short store run like you are describing should be a $5 tip Ideally five dollars every five minutes. Savy riders know this after getting dumped at their first stop a few times. If it is going to be more than 5 minutes I drive and tell them to text me when ready. I will go put on as many miles as I can


You would go back to finish a ride?


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

And legal too. :smiles:

I don't mind most stops, as I know by the store how long it will usually take.


----------



## Floofy (Aug 22, 2020)

ANT 7 said:


> And legal too. :smiles:


Yeah not where I am. I think I could have bought weed from my dinner driver the other night. I don't even use it I was just laughing because everything about him just seemed to say 'Usually, I sell drugs, but I am picking up some legit money doing food too'. I thought well, if it's weed, that is a good combo with food........


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

Floofy said:


> So it will let me enter my address as the start point and the end point, with my destination as a stop? It's a store. A very small one where there is never a line. In and out. I'd rather add a few dollars onto the tip than have two rides.


once you are on the way to the store, you can change the destination back to home

just check with the driver when he wants you to change it so you don't mess up his navigation


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Poopy54 said:


> just appreciate the fact that you asked, and was polite about it...


So true for me also, if they order me to stop at 7-11, the odds that I end the trip at 7-11 increase a ten fold.

Ask politely and off to but me a drink or something, I'll wait 10 minutes.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

or like the other guy said 

just enter A to B to C

simple


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

Cvillegordo said:


> Pax know that Uber drivers don't like long stops, or stops in general, and they often add them on the sly after the ride has started. At least in my experience.


 I picked a pax going not even a 1/4 mile from his house to the grocery store. He added the extra stop back to his house. Ironically he was in the grocery store for 20 minutes. I made 2.37 for that trip. SCUMBAG took advantage of the system. He paid Uber 6.00, I got screwed and no tip!!! Guess who got a 1 star? The Scumbag!!



Floofy said:


> I don't want to make multiple stops, but thank you for showing me how. I want to go to a store, and then back home. It will let me put home as my starting and ending place with the store as a stop?
> 
> 
> Ha. I wouldn't do that. I know y'all hate them. I tip accordingly. We don't start off knowing though. Putting a stop in the app gives us the impression that the driver is being compensated for it.
> ...


 If pax and I get talking, and the pax asks me how to do multiple stops on the app? I ask politely where is that you want to go? Pax tells me, I tell pax we can make this happen. Be good to me, I'll be good to you. Guaranteed cash tip!! 1 time I took a picked up a guy at a resort, he was looking for alcohol off Indian Reservation (pax had put in Walgreens, I had asked him for what?) I told him I know of a grocery store not 2 miles away, he says let's do it. I told him to be good to me and I'll be good to you. he says ok. I dropped him off and told him where I would be when he came out. He got in my car and said I still have to go to Walgreens (that Walgreens didn't sell hard liquor) off we went not 1/4 of a mile. Took pax back to the resort, pax gives me 30.00 for actually going 4-mile roundtrip. 
Talk with your driver. Cash tips are the best way!! Especially when multiple stops are involved.



Floofy said:


> I don't want to make multiple stops, but thank you for showing me how. I want to go to a store, and then back home. It will let me put home as my starting and ending place with the store as a stop?
> 
> 
> Ha. I wouldn't do that. I know y'all hate them. I tip accordingly. We don't start off knowing though. Putting a stop in the app gives us the impression that the driver is being compensated for it.
> ...


 If pax and I get talking, and the pax asks me how to do multiple stops on the app? I ask politely where is that you want to go? Pax tells me, I tell pax we can make this happen. Be good to me, I'll be good to you. Guaranteed cash tip!! 1 time I took a picked up a guy at a resort, he was looking for alcohol off Indian Reservation (pax had put in Walgreens, I had asked him for what?) I told him I know of a grocery store not 2 miles away, he says let's do it. I told him to be good to me and I'll be good to you. he says ok. I dropped him off and told him where I would be when he came out. He got in my car and said I still have to go to Walgreens (that Walgreens didn't sell hard liquor) off we went not 1/4 of a mile. Took pax back to the resort, pax gives me 30.00 for actually going 4-mile roundtrip. 
Talk with your driver. Cash tips are the best way!! Especially when multiple stops are involved.



Floofy said:


> I don't want to make multiple stops, but thank you for showing me how. I want to go to a store, and then back home. It will let me put home as my starting and ending place with the store as a stop?
> 
> 
> Ha. I wouldn't do that. I know y'all hate them. I tip accordingly. We don't start off knowing though. Putting a stop in the app gives us the impression that the driver is being compensated for it.
> ...


 If pax and I get talking, and the pax asks me how to do multiple stops on the app? I ask politely where is that you want to go? Pax tells me, I tell pax we can make this happen. Be good to me, I'll be good to you. Guaranteed cash tip!! 1 time I took a picked up a guy at a resort, he was looking for alcohol off Indian Reservation (pax had put in Walgreens, I had asked him for what?) I told him I know of a grocery store not 2 miles away, he says let's do it. I told him to be good to me and I'll be good to you. he says ok. I dropped him off and told him where I would be when he came out. He got in my car and said I still have to go to Walgreens (that Walgreens didn't sell hard liquor) off we went not 1/4 of a mile. Took pax back to the resort, pax gives me 30.00 for actually going 4-mile roundtrip. 
Talk with your driver. Cash tips are the best way!! Especially when multiple stops are involved.



Floofy said:


> I don't want to make multiple stops, but thank you for showing me how. I want to go to a store, and then back home. It will let me put home as my starting and ending place with the store as a stop?
> 
> 
> Ha. I wouldn't do that. I know y'all hate them. I tip accordingly. We don't start off knowing though. Putting a stop in the app gives us the impression that the driver is being compensated for it.
> ...


 If pax and I get talking, and the pax asks me how to do multiple stops on the app? I ask politely where is that you want to go? Pax tells me, I tell pax we can make this happen. Be good to me, I'll be good to you. Guaranteed cash tip!! 1 time I took a picked up a guy at a resort, he was looking for alcohol off Indian Reservation (pax had put in Walgreens, I had asked him for what?) I told him I know of a grocery store not 2 miles away, he says let's do it. I told him to be good to me and I'll be good to you. he says ok. I dropped him off and told him where I would be when he came out. He got in my car and said I still have to go to Walgreens (that Walgreens didn't sell hard liquor) off we went not 1/4 of a mile. Took pax back to the resort, pax gives me 30.00 for actually going 4-mile roundtrip. 
Talk with your driver. Cash tips are the best way!! Especially when multiple stops are involved.


----------



## TDR (Oct 15, 2017)

Floofy said:


> Is that possible? Or do I have to take two trips?


Are you tip?&#128521;


----------



## WEY00L (Mar 6, 2019)

The minimum cash tip for stops is $5.00
That covers the first 5 mins.
Add one dollar for every minute over 5 mins.
Give the tip to the driver *before* you get out at the first stop.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jan 29, 2017)

IRME4EVER said:


> I picked a pax going not even a 1/4 mile from his house to the grocery store. He added the extra stop back to his house. Ironically he was in the grocery store for 20 minutes. I made 2.37 for that trip. SCUMBAG took advantage of the system. He paid Uber 6.00, I got screwed and no tip!!! Guess who got a 1 star? The Scumbag!!
> 
> 
> If pax and I get talking, and the pax asks me how to do multiple stops on the app? I ask politely where is that you want to go? Pax tells me, I tell pax we can make this happen. Be good to me, I'll be good to you. Guaranteed cash tip!! 1 time I took a picked up a guy at a resort, he was looking for alcohol off Indian Reservation (pax had put in Walgreens, I had asked him for what?) I told him I know of a grocery store not 2 miles away, he says let's do it. I told him to be good to me and I'll be good to you. he says ok. I dropped him off and told him where I would be when he came out. He got in my car and said I still have to go to Walgreens (that Walgreens didn't sell hard liquor) off we went not 1/4 of a mile. Took pax back to the resort, pax gives me 30.00 for actually going 4-mile roundtrip.
> ...


 You can say that again !


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Poopy54 said:


> I just appreciate the fact that you asked, and was polite about it.....If anything depending on what store you are going to, ask your driver if you could get him something, bottle water, soda etc


I don't want anybitems from my pax. I typically refuse. I want &#128181;, at least 5 buck minimum.


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

Floofy said:


> Is that possible? Or do I have to take two trips?


Please have cash ready, or PayPal your driver and he will do a round trip.

THERE IS NO OTHER WAY!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

B - uberlyftdriver said:


> two ways
> 
> add a stop feature
> or
> ...


LARGE TIPS ALWAYS HELP.


----------



## Floofy (Aug 22, 2020)

I put in the trip to see what it would charge. Two trips would be about $16-$17 and a 'round trip' is over $12, so I am not saving a lot.I guess it wouldn't make a difference to just get two rides if it's going to be an ordeal with the driver. Seems beneficial to both of us since I'm going to be about 3 minutes inside, for his fare to be higher than the minimum trip and a higher tip than two minimum trip rides minimum tip. But I'll just go by how the driver acts. If he makes a drama I will just end the ride at the store.


----------



## TDR (Oct 15, 2017)

Floofy said:


> So it will let me enter my address as the start point and the end point, with my destination as a stop? It's a store. A very small one where there is never a line. In and out. I'd rather add a few dollars onto the tip than have two rides.


Here we go! Saving, no tip. &#128521; How about no tip for two rides? It's same spending. Learn to tip, then be different &#128521;


----------



## Floofy (Aug 22, 2020)

TDR said:


> Here we go! Saving, no tip. &#128521;


You mean because I am planning the route in a way so save a few dollars I am a non tipper? I have never taken a trip and not tipped. Tips are always factored into my planning. I specifically said I think it benefits us both. The driver gets a longer trip = more money from Lyft and a higher tip from me than if I take two minimum distance trips.

I'm not understand the 'extra stop' being my home. I am going from home to store to home. If home is an 'extra stop' what is the destination?


----------



## WEY00L (Mar 6, 2019)

Floofy said:


> But I'll just go by how the driver acts. If he makes a drama I will just end the ride at the store.


The drama is all YOU.
You are wanting to save a few dollars and making the driver pay for it.
Stop being a cheapskate.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Keep it real a 15 mile trip with return is a loser ride. If someone left me in my car 10 minutes. I would cancel take the 1 star hit. 10 mins $2 ..


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Floofy said:


> I'm not understand the 'extra stop' being my home. I am going from home to store to home. If home is an 'extra stop' what is the destination?


You start out at home.
Stop #1 is the store you want to go to. (Then hit the "+", then a new line shows up for Stop #2)
Stop #2 is your home address.
Request ride.

Resolved.


----------



## Da Ub (Oct 29, 2016)

Rides with stops cost the driver money as you only get wait time, meanwhile Lyft bags an additional 10 bucks


----------



## Floofy (Aug 22, 2020)

WEY00L said:


> The drama is all YOU.
> You are wanting to save a few dollars and making the driver pay for it.
> Stop being a cheapskate.


Really? Let's say two trips is $14 pre-tip. $7 each way. I do the round trip, tipping extra to be out of the car for under 5 minutes. (Small store, no line, I know exactly what I am buying, there is no shopping time). This is taking part of the $7 that would go to Lyft to get home and giving it to the driver.

It just doesn't make sense to be dropped off and then before the guy is even on the road again, requesting a second trip.

I always get two rides if I am going to be somewhere for any length of time. The bank, a store where I am actually going to be shopping, whatever it is.

I could make this store a stop on the way home from somewhere instead.



Da Ub said:


> Rides with stops cost the driver money as you only get wait time, meanwhile Lyft bags an additional 10 bucks


A driver of mine told me he only gets $1. That comes from me, I am charged $1 for the stop. He was explaining how it isn't worth it.

I didn't say that I would tip extra in the app, I just did tip him extra in the app, as I did all the nice drivers before who stopped simply because I asked, before I knew how to schedule one. It's common sense that is a favor. It's common sense to grab what you want and get out quickly, that the driver isn't going to sit around while one shops, which is why I felt the lecture and the threat to leave me in 3 minutes was over the top, but I sort of understand now after reading on here. He's been abused by stops in the past.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Floofy said:


> I could make this store a stop on the way home from somewhere instead.


You could do that, as well. One of the rubs on round trips in this market is that the driver gets paid nothing for them. Many of the round trips in this market that are similar to what you describe are locals, or minimum fare distances; even if you go both ways. The bottom line is that the driver gets paid the same whether he drops you at the business and leaves, or if he waits and brings you back. You are asking the driver to invest more time for which Lyft does not compensate him.

On in-application tipping:

We hear this all the time. Most passengers do not follow through on this. This makes us bitter and jaded. Human beings are empirical creatures; they go on their experience.

Despite the above, I do understand from where you are coming. From your posts to this forum, I do understand that you are making every effort to be a proper customer. I do cringe when some of these drivers here show hostility toward you. They can do that, within forum rules, that is, but understand that it is born of being lied to far more times than receiving what is promised. I understand that you do not carry too much cash; most people do not, these days.

If I get a round trip request, I always balk unless it is a long trip. If the customer presses me, I let him know what is what. If it is a mediocre trip, I tell him that Lyft pays me next-to-nothing for the wait and the flip-flop. If it is a local, I tell him that Lyft pays me nothing for either the wait or the flip-flop. The hip customer, of which you appear to be one, will then offer me something.

The last one that I had was an Uber customer on a local round trip who kept pressing me. I kept balking. Finally, he told me that he was going to have me wait. I told him straight up that I would not wait. He asked me why. I told him that Uber was not going to pay me for it (all will do well to keep in mind that Uber and Lyft are the same on these round trips). He did not believe it. He remarked that he was being charged for the round trip. Ask me why I was not surprised. He made me this offer: a ten dollar in-application tip and he would sit there and make sure that I got it. I took my chances, as this guy seemed sincere. He went into the address; returned quickly; we returned to the origin. I ended the trip, he rated me, and sent the tip. He waited. I showed him my screen with the minimum-plus-seventeen cents. I told him that I had not been quite accurate: Uber paid me seventeen cents,, not zero, for the flip-flop. He showed me that Uber had charged him fifteen dollars and change plus the ten dollar tip for a total of twenty five and change.

That is a rare customer.

Despite everything, I would advise you simply keep doing what you are doing. Eventually, you will find enough drivers willling to work with you.


----------



## Floofy (Aug 22, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> You could do that, as well. One of the rubs *on round trips in this market is that the driver gets paid nothing for them.* Many of the round trips in this market that are similar to what you describe are locals, or minimum fare distances; even if you go both ways. The bottom line is that the driver gets paid the same whether he drops you at the business and leaves, or if he waits and brings you back. You are asking the driver to invest more time for which Lyft does not compensate him.
> 
> On in-application tipping:
> 
> ...


OK, I more fully understand that now. (The bolded). I was asking how do I have a round trip and pay for it. Lyft isn't set up to do that. Paying for a round trip is taking two trips.

But how much do you get paid on a $7 ride (that is the minimum here).? It's not worth $5 to wait 5 minutes and then take me home? What if you got the ping to take me on a second trip home? Wouldn't that pay less than $5?

Thanks for your other commentary and further explanation. Yes, I am trying to know what is fair and be fair for all delivery types and rides.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Floofy said:


> But how much do you get paid on a $7 ride (that is the minimum here).? It's not worth $5 to wait 5 minutes and then take me home? What if you got the ping to take me on a second trip home? Wouldn't that pay less than $5?


Please be aware: I am not caterwauling about the five bananas. The five bananas is fine. I forget what the minimum to customer is here, but, in this market, the twenty per-centers receive four dollars on a minimum. The twenty five per--centers receive three dollars seventy five. I am a twenty per-center on UberX and twenty five on Lyft (keep in mind that those figures are for reference, only. They have not reflected actual payouts for years).

The five dollars is fine. What you do well to remember is that because the drivers are so jaded from having the majority of customers mistreating them, they do not believe that you will come across in-application. If you look elsewhere on this forum, you will see topics about the biggest lies that passengers tell. Close to the top of the list is "I will tip you in-application". Often, the driver never receives that unicorn. I tend to believe that it is less out of malice and more out of forgetting. Once the customer is out of the car, he is about his business and not thinking of you. Further, the long time user is used to the no-tipping culture that T. Kalanick created. Thus, he falls easily back into that pattern once he is out of the car, despite his promise to tip in-application.

The result is that it is not the norm to receive a promised tip. It is not necessarily directed at you, personally, it is simply the accumulation of poor experiences.


----------



## Floofy (Aug 22, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Please be aware: I am not caterwauling about the five bananas. The five bananas is fine. I forget what the minimum to customer is here, but, in this market, the twenty per-centers receive four dollars on a minimum. The twenty five per--centers receive three dollars seventy five. I am a twenty per-center on UberX and twenty five on Lyft (keep in mind that those figures are for reference, only. They have not reflected actual payouts for years).
> 
> The five dollars is fine. What you do well to remember is that because the drivers are so jaded from having the majority of customers mistreating them, *they do not believe that you will come across in-application*. If you look elsewhere on this forum, you will see topics about the biggest lies that passengers tell. Close to the top of the list is "I will tip you in-application". Often, the driver never receives that unicorn. I tend to believe that it is less out of malice and more out of forgetting. Once the customer is out of the car, he is about his business and not thinking of you. Further, the long time user is used to the no-tipping culture that T. Kalanick created. Thus, he falls easily back into that pattern once he is out of the car, despite his promise to tip in-application.
> 
> The result is that it is not the norm to receive a promised tip. It is not necessarily directed at you, personally, it is simply the accumulation of poor experiences.


Roger that. If I want a round trip I need cash. It does seem from what you said that my thinking of saving a $7 second trip home and giving $5 of that to my driver to take me home comes out better for both of us.


----------



## WEY00L (Mar 6, 2019)

Floofy said:


> Roger that. If I want a round trip I need cash. It does seem from what you said that my thinking of saving a $7 second trip home and giving $5 of that to my driver to take me home comes out better for both of us.


In the LA/OC market the minimum payment to drivers is between $2.40 to $2.62 while U/L are charging $6-$8.
The drivers are being ripped off already.
We have no control over you paying the true cost of these short rides.
Now that you know the truth it is upon you to make sure you are tipping the driver accordingly.
If you tip less than $5 and know the driver is making squat then you are a cheap azz and don't deserve to ride in my car.
The excuse that you don't carry cash is lame.
The next time you go to the store pay with your ATM and get $20 cash back and request it in $5 dollar bills.....problem solved.


----------



## Floofy (Aug 22, 2020)

WEY00L said:


> In the LA/OC market the minimum payment to drivers is between $2.40 to $2.62 while U/L are charging $6-$8.
> The drivers are being ripped off already.
> We have no control over you paying the true cost of these short rides.
> Now that you know the truth it is upon you to make sure you are tipping the driver accordingly.
> ...


I guess you shouldn't accept short rides if you feel this way. I tip $2 if I don't make a stop. I know that isn't great but it isn't nothing. If everyone tipped at least that it would be nice, I knew that much from a neighbor Uber driver. He was venting one day about CAN'T THEY JUST GIVE ME $1?????????? I was like man, they just totally stiff you? he said yes on the short rides usually.


----------



## WEY00L (Mar 6, 2019)

Floofy said:


> I guess you shouldn't accept short rides if you feel this way. I tip $2 if I don't make a stop. I know that isn't great but it isn't nothing. If everyone tipped at least that it would be nice, I knew that much from a neighbor Uber driver. He was venting one day about CAN'T THEY JUST GIVE ME $1?????????? I was like man, they just totally stiff you? he said yes on the short rides usually.


$2 is an insult.
Keep your lousy 2 bucks and start walking.
You have no excuse now for just being a low life cheapskate.


----------



## Floofy (Aug 22, 2020)

WEY00L said:


> $2 is an insult.
> Keep your lousy 2 bucks and start walking.
> You have no excuse now for just being a low life cheapskate.


I have a 5 star rating! :biggrin:


----------



## pbelcomp (Jun 24, 2020)

Just remember that WEY00L doesn't represent all drivers.

Probably doesn't even drive.


----------



## WEY00L (Mar 6, 2019)

Floofy said:


> I have a 5 star rating! :biggrin:


Congrats.
You are a 5 star cheapskate


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Floofy said:


> If I want a round trip I need cash.


There must be a better way to phrase it, but, you have the idea.



Floofy said:


> my thinking of saving a $7 second trip home and giving $5 of that to my driver to take me home comes out better for both of us.


_Correctamundo._



Floofy said:


> I guess you shouldn't accept short rides if you feel this way.


The driver has no idea where it is going until he actually starts the trip. There is an exception on Uber where those of a certain level do get the general direction of the job and the time required.

On Lyft, once you press the ARRIVE button, you can touch something and see where the job is going. If you do not want it, you can cancel it, but it counts against you as a cancel-after-accept. Lyft takes an even dimmer view of cancel-after-accept than does Uber, so you must keep them to a minimum.



Floofy said:


> I tip $2 if I don't make a stop. I know that isn't great but it isn't nothing.


For a short or mediocre trip where no items are to be handled by the driver, that is usually fine. A troll here and there might disagree, but, for most of us, that is usually acceptable.



Floofy said:


> If everyone tipped at least that it would be nice,


It would be far better than it is now.



Floofy said:


> they just totally stiff you? he said yes on the short rides usually.


They flat you on most rides; short, average, long.



pbelcomp said:


> Just remember that WEY00L doesn't represent all drivers. Probably doesn't even drive.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Well, uh, how much do you want to know this information? I mean I can $how you what you need to know? Capiche?


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

kingcorey321 said:


> I suggest taking that trip with your driver using your app.
> On the way to your destination offer the driver 20 bucks or so if they wait for you to drive you home.
> This better for the driver


This is how you do it. Ill never wait for a pax, unless, it's a long trip:coolio:


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

WEY00L said:


> $2 is an insult.
> Keep your lousy 2 bucks and start walking.
> You have no excuse now for just being a low life cheapskate.





WEY00L said:


> Congrats.
> You are a 5 star cheapskate


You need some chill lol

$2 is more then some give


----------



## Mabel112 (May 8, 2019)

WEY00L said:


> Congrats.
> You are a 5 star cheapskate


At least she's not a career uber driver.


----------



## JanGoGO (Sep 8, 2020)

you can setup the 2 stops trip and put the same address as the destination


----------



## Floofy (Aug 22, 2020)

420.roomservice.guru said:


> View attachment 506009
> View attachment 506010


Do you want me to tip $3?


----------



## WEY00L (Mar 6, 2019)

pbelcomp said:


> Just remember that WEY00L doesn't represent all drivers.
> 
> Probably doesn't even drive.


I never claimed to represent all drivers.
But the majority of drivers agree with me.
You can search these forums and see for yourself.


----------



## Floofy (Aug 22, 2020)

WEY00L said:


> I never claimed to represent all drivers.
> But the majority of drivers agree with me.
> You can search these forums and see for yourself.


Do you want me to tip $3?


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

WEY00L said:


> $2 is an insult.
> Keep your lousy 2 bucks and start walking.
> You have no excuse now for just being a low life cheapskate.


TELL HIM 

We don't roll like that in Cali


----------

